# BEAR-reddish Gold. Ret. Male at Catawba in N.C.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

***I just emld. all four of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues and Foothills in S.C.*


*RESCUE NEEDED *** 

NEWTON , NC - We have a golden retriever at our shelter that needs placement. 

"Bear" (A138944) is 1 year, 3months old. His coat is more red than golden. IF THERE IS ANYONE THAT CAN HELP , PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER . *
Thanks,

Jennifer Sigmon
Catawba County Animal Services
100-C Southwest Blvd.
PO Box 389
Newton, NC 28658
Phone (828)464-7686 

[email protected] (@ gmail .com)


Hi all, 


*Take a look at this handsome kid! Bear (A138944) is a beautiful red Golden just over a year old. He is in need of rescue from the Catawba County Animal Services. **
Please help to get the word out about him...the contact for the shelter is:


Jennifer Sigmon
Catawba County Animal Services
100-C Southwest Blvd.
PO Box 389
Newton, NC 28658
Phone (828)464-7686

Email: [email protected] (@ gmail .com) *


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

I just emld. all of the NC rescues for him.
Do you think you can put a word in for Bear to Neuse River?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL the Golden Rescues in NC have received *NUMEROUS EMAILS* about Bear-he is in a shelter that GRRCC covers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The rescues usually communicate with each other. If the ones that deal with that shelter are full, they normally will contact the other rescues in the state to see if they can help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom and Carolina Mom

Thanks for the replies, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.
Bear deserves to be saved, as they all do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR and I both just got the word, Bear has been RESCUED, no idea if a Golden Group got him or if he wa adopted by an individual.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Thank God, for the good news, Sandy!!

APPRECIATE your letting us know!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just got word that the CHARLOTTE HUMANE SOCIETY rescued Bear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So glad the Charlotte Humane Society rescued Bear.

That must mean he is up for adoption at the Charlotte Humane Society them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is Bear, now Ben, a Purebred Golden Ret., up for adoption at the Charlotte Humane Society.


http://www.humanesocietyofcharlotte.org/adoptions_and_services/available_dogs.php

Ben 
Animal ID 10168333 
Species Dog 
Breed Retriever, Golden/Purebred 
Age 3 years 
Sex Male 
Size Large 
Color Red/White 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Intake Date 4/9/2010 
Adoption Price $110.00 


* I am licking my chops at the idea of some home cookin'! I came from another shelter, and it has been awhile since I've enjoyed that. I am a young, happy, friendly dude, with handsome dark golden fur. I seem like I would make one awesome addition to your homestead...agreed?
This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For 
*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope Ben finds a great home soon. Check out the dog Hollywood too - also very beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hollywood*

Here is Hollywood:
http://www.humanesocietyofcharlotte.org/adoptions_and_services/available_dogs.php

Hollywood 

Click a number to change picture or play to see a video:
[1] [2] [3] [Play] 
Animal ID 9620533 
Species Dog 
Breed Retriever, Golden/Mix 
Age 3 years 1 month 
Sex Male 
Size Large 
Color White/White 
Spayed/Neutered 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Intake Date 2/16/2010 
Adoption Price $110.00


Click a number to change picture or play to see a video:
[1] [2] [3] [Play] Animal ID 9620533 
Species Dog 
Breed Retriever, Golden/Mix 
Age 3 years 1 month 
Sex Male 
Size Large 
Color White/White 
Spayed/Neutered 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Intake Date 2/16/2010 
Adoption Price $110.00 


Hooray for Hollywood! I look just like a golden retriever...except I am white! I guess that makes me a White Retriever. Whatever I am, I am striking and handsome. I am cuddly and have a nice personality, as well as loving all types of people. I am an escape artist though, and once I am out I like to run! I will need a secure yard and some training to help me with that. I am worth it though! UPDATE: My heartworms are treated and I am staying indoors for my recovery. You can still meet me though...just ask!
This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. 
Visit ThePetangoStore.com for discounted prices on pet medication and supplies! Low prices on Flea/Tick, Heartworm & more! Receive a 10% discount on your first order.


----------

